# Mini-Regenhose?



## lara79 (17. Oktober 2009)

Brauche etwas Beratung, denn meine Wintergarderobe ist immer noch nicht komplett: Ich suche eine Regenhose (zum Drüberziehen). Sie sollte leicht, klein zu verpacken und nicht so bollerig sein, da ich sie auf auf dem RR nutze. Gibt´s sowas? Bisher hab ich nur monstergroße Exemplare gefunden, die wohl eher was für Downhiller oder Motorradfahrer sind.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

Ganz neu: Protective Kaprun! Kostet allerdings runde 70 Euro (im Web sicher billiger zu kriegen). Das Teil ist nicht kurz, sondern 3/4 lang mit Gummizug an den Beinen. Der Stoff fühlte sich recht angenehm an, aber ob man schwitzt drin, weiß ich nicht. Mir wäre sie zugegebenermaßen zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lara79 (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mir wäre sie zugegebenermaßen zu teuer...



Danke, mir auch. Und 3/4 ist ca. 1/4 zu kurz


----------



## tantemucki (17. Oktober 2009)

Vaude Spray II! Wiegt knappe 200g und ist die beste die ich bisher hatte 
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...e=1;pid=12;menuid1=18;menuid2=0;mid=184;pgc=0
Habe sie in der Bucht für 69  gekauft...


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es den mit der aus, ist aber auch teuer.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

Ganz lang? Hm... Ich bleibe mit langen Hosen immer am Kettenblatt hängen. Aber Vaude Spray ist als Jacke Klasse und wird es wohl auch als Hose sein. Aber auch happig im Preis!


----------



## tantemucki (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ganz lang? Hm... Ich bleibe mit langen Hosen immer am Kettenblatt hängen. Aber Vaude Spray ist als Jacke Klasse und wird es wohl auch als Hose sein. Aber auch happig im Preis!



Die hat an den Seiten unten am Knöchel 2 Klettlaschen. Da bleibt nix hängen . Die Investition lohnt auf jeden Fall, da auch das "Raumklima" der Hose super ist. Nicht außen nass und innen nass


----------



## lara79 (17. Oktober 2009)

tantemucki schrieb:


> Vaude Spray II! Wiegt knappe 200g und ist die beste die ich bisher hatte
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...e=1;pid=12;menuid1=18;menuid2=0;mid=184;pgc=0
> Habe sie in der Bucht für 69  gekauft...



Ja toll. Die werd ich mal bestellen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

tantemucki schrieb:


> Die hat an den Seiten unten am Knöchel 2 Klettlaschen. Da bleibt nix hängen . Die Investition lohnt auf jeden Fall, da auch das "Raumklima" der Hose super ist. Nicht außen nass und innen nass



Hm... Klingt so, als müsste ich die auch haben...


----------



## mtbbee (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe seit Jahren schon eine von Löffler .... ists die Colibri? Was mich an den Hosen immer stört, sie rutschen trotz festzurren am Bauch irgendwie immer, besser finde ich eine mit Trägern (da habe ich auch noch eine von Gore, aber leider sind die Beine zu kurz, werde sie wohl abschneiden und zur kurzen umfunktionieren). Scheint aber am Stoff zu liegen, das Gorezeug rutscht auf den Rad-Hosen mehr. Zum Wandern habe ich 3Lagen Gore und die rutscht nicht auf der Wanderhose. 

Jetzt als es die Woche so mistig war, habe ich keine Regenhose übergezogen, sondern die Aldihose mit dem Softshell Zeug vorne drauf (eigentlich eine dämliche schlecht sitzende Hose) hat den Regen recht gut abgehalten. Richtige Regenjacken ziehe ich auch nur noch an wenn es aus Eimern gießt. Trotz der teuren Gorejacke reicht der Tröpfchen Transport nicht aus. Bin da lieber "natürlich" nass .


----------



## delia (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch die Spray Pant von Vaude, allerdings die Herrenhose in Gr. S, da diese nicht so weit an der Hüfte geschnitten ist und längere Beine hat - glaub ich zumindest... 
Bin super zufrieden. Fahre RR und MTB und komme dank der 2 Kletten am Unterschenkel nicht ins Kettenblatt. Wasserdicht ist die absolut, hat schon nen 8 tägigen Alpencross überstanden. 
Ach ja, das Packmass ist total klein und leicht ist sie auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (17. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hm... Klingt so, als müsste ich die auch haben...



jep, meine frau meint auch das frau die brauchen kann


----------



## die tina (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die lange und kurze von Vaude. Find ich auch beide sehr gut.
Aber für die kurze würde ich nicht mehr so viel Geld ausgeben: Einfach ein billige lange bei Aldi, Tchibo oder Co kaufen und abschneiden. Ich finde das reicht völlig, in der kurzen schwitze ich eh kaum.


----------



## Rinnetaler (18. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ganz neu: Protective Kaprun! Kostet allerdings runde 70 Euro (im Web sicher billiger zu kriegen). Das Teil ist nicht kurz, sondern 3/4 lang mit Gummizug an den Beinen. Der Stoff fühlte sich recht angenehm an, aber ob man schwitzt drin, weiß ich nicht. Mir wäre sie zugegebenermaßen zu teuer...



Hat einer schon mal die Protective Kaprun im Netz gefunden.  Ich irgendwie nicht. 

An der Hose finde ich interessant, dass ich sie an der Wade abzippen kann. Wie sieht das bei der kurzen Regenhose von Vaude aus. Ist die ebenfalls am unteren Beinabschluss an den Oberschenkelumfang anpassbar. 

Danke für die Info


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2009)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Hat einer schon mal die Protective Kaprun im Netz gefunden.  Ich irgendwie nicht.



Wurde erst zur Eurobike vorgestellt. Wird also erst allmählich in die Läden kommen. Vermutlich nach dem Winter...


----------



## Rinnetaler (18. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wurde erst zur Eurobike vorgestellt. Wird also erst allmählich in die Läden kommen. Vermutlich nach dem Winter...



Ich bräuchte aber doch jetzt die Hose. Gibt es noch Infos zur kurzen Vaude Regenhose?

Gruß Rinne.


----------



## lara79 (18. Oktober 2009)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte aber doch jetzt die Hose. Gibt es noch Infos zur kurzen Vaude Regenhose?
> 
> Gruß Rinne.



Kinder die was wollen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ansonsten: Google mach auch Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeCool (18. Oktober 2009)

Rinnetaler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> An der Hose finde ich interessant, dass ich sie an der Wade abzippen kann. Wie sieht das bei der kurzen Regenhose von Vaude aus. Ist die ebenfalls am unteren Beinabschluss an den Oberschenkelumfang anpassbar.
> 
> Danke für die Info



Ja, da sind Klettverschlüsse...mehr dazu nächste Woche, die Hose ist gerade unterwegs zu mir. 

Dann habe ich noch die Gore Ultra II Paclite in XS - super Material, aber der Schnitt ist nicht so toll - in den Bund komm ich (48 kg bei 165) gerade rein, aber am Po und den Beinen ist die Hose sehr weit...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe von *Gore Bike Wear* die kurze Regenhose *Alp-X* und eine lange (Modellname weiß ich leider nicht mehr) mit verschweißten Nähten + Weitenverstellung am Beinabschluss. Die lange Hose hat 2 Kletts unten am Bein, damit man nicht am Kettenblatt hängenbleibt. Beide in Männergröße S.

Die sind zwar teuer, aber Qualität, die sich lohnt: tatsächlich dicht und ich schwitze nicht darin. Die kurze deckt das Bein bis zum Knie ab und ist fast das ganze Jahr über mein ständiger Begleiter bei feuchtem Wetter bzw. matschigem Boden (der Hintern bleibt auch ohne Schutzblech trocken). Die lange trage ich bei längeren Ausritten in richtig heftigem Regen. 

Ich halte die kurze für eine gute Alternative zur Vaude, weil ich das Material besser finde.
Vorher hatte ich eine billige Regenhose, mit der ich nicht zufrieden war und kann die beiden Hosen uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------

